# To go along with the BBD thread - Show off your mutts!



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Mongrels, mixed breeds, whatever. They're so diverse that I think seeing a lot of them could be fun.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thud









Kylie


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Snugly brindle mutt reporting in


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dagwall said:


> Snugly brindle mutt reporting in


 That last picture... I don't think I ever realized what a sweet expression he has. Snuggly is right!


----------



## MonteCristo (Apr 19, 2013)

Sydney is my mutt. I was told she was a lab/spaniel mix, but after doing some picture surfing, she looks more like a small black golden...so I really have no idea.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

CptJack said:


> That last picture... I don't think I ever realized what a sweet expression he has. Snuggly is right!


Haha yeah that's his pitiful puppy dog face. He's perfected it for sure.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leah Lu .... 


406ffe3e-45ed-472b-8073-7fd437f544b0 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0503131639b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Abbylynn ....


0418121043-2 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Eddee .....


0626121814-1-1 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

0427131621a by Leah Lu, on Flickr
0425130851 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby, 12 weeks: 

















Toby, 6 months: 


















Toby is the product of backyard breeding. 
His Mom was an english bulldog and his Dad was a red boston terrier x english bulldog. 
This boys a total goofball and makes me laugh at least once a day. We're lucky he turned out so well bred considering the circumstances. He's so far, had no health problems at all other then blood in his stools - which was likely caused by mistreatment ( I had been told after receiving him on Jan 4, that his previous owners had gotten the 11 week old puppy completely and utterly drunk on multiple glasses of wine, beer, and other alcoholic beverages, on New Years..... :doh: )


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gypsy, the border collie x Australian shepherd:


GypsyNewCamer by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyGrin2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Gypsycome by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Susie - Bernese mother, father unknown but probably the neighbors Lab x Border Collie


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

1 monster puppy known as Gypsy









1 monster puppy known as Gem









they are litter mates from the shelter, Heeler X German Shepherds 

the evil dog, Rusty









he is known for sure to be 1/2 JRT, the other half got lost in his many owner transfers, but we believe the other half to be Pomeranian

not mine, but close to me, Guinness is my dads dog, he was found abandoned in an apartment. the shelter called him a Heeler/Rottie....ya right lol









and also not mine but i live with them... 

Ripley Schipperkie X Boston Terrier









and Perky...nobody knows what she is lol the guesses have been numerous and varied!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> and Perky...nobody knows what she is lol the guesses have been numerous and varied!


Looks like a jack russel x boston terrier, but thats just my thoughts. Have you considered getting her* DNA'd?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> Looks like a jack russel x boston terrier, but thats just my thoughts. Have you considered getting her* DNA'd?


Boston terrier? that's a first for that guess lol, we are pretty sure she is part JRT, I really don't see Boston at all...I don't believe DNA tests are worth the paper they are printed on, so no I have not considered one and will not consider one lol


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> Boston terrier? that's a first for that guess lol, we are pretty sure she is part JRT, I really don't see Boston at all...I don't believe DNA tests are worth the paper they are printed on, so no I have not considered one and will not consider one lol


Its the coat and huge bat ears Lol. Shes super cute though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> Boston terrier? that's a first for that guess lol, we are pretty sure she is part JRT, I really don't see Boston at all...I don't believe DNA tests are worth the paper they are printed on, so no I have not considered one and will not consider one lol


Yeah, I'm not seeing Boston. She looks quite a bit like some of the 'Border Jacks' I've seen, though. 

Who knows.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Atlas is a terrier mix X ???? 
Possibly aussie or BC... who knows.
We don't even know what *type* of terrier he has in him... it's all a mystery.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Atlast is a bigger, slightly less pointy, version of Kylie. In a different color. 

Clearly.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Atlast is a bigger, slightly less pointy, version of Kylie. In a different color.
> 
> Clearly.


And tail-less.

He really does remind me a lot of Kylie.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

schmikry said:


> And tail-less.
> 
> He really does remind me a lot of Kylie.


I wasn't sure about the tail!

They really do remind me of each other. I think it's the ears and fur AROUND them, at least in part, but they are WEIRDLY close, especially with the size difference I seem to remember being there. (How big is he?)


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Definitely the ears as well as the fur around them. They both have huge ears for their heads!

He's only around 18-19 pounds, but on the other hand he's pretty tall and lanky for his weight. I don't remember for sure how tall he is right now though...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

schmikry said:


> Definitely the ears as well as the fur around them. They both have huge ears for their heads!
> 
> He's only around 18-19 pounds, but on the other hand he's pretty tall and lanky for his weight. I don't remember for sure how tall he is right now though...


I couldn't tell you how tall Kylie is, either, but she's relatively short to his lanky, but huh. There could be a similar mix or shared breed buried in there, somewhere, for sure. Either way, it makes me love him and seeing pictures of him.

And while I don't buy it for a second, remove the fur and you have a dog who could pass for having some traits in common with Jack/Frost. That IS the big ears, lankiness, and lack of tail, though. Which might account, at least, for the terrier in the mix.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

I know what you mean. I love Kylie threads and her pictures, she's one of my favorite DF dogs! Probably because she reminds me of Atlas. 

I saw his mom at the humane society, and honestly I couldn't even remotely tell the type of terrier she was. Probably a mutt herself, brown (kind of Thud's brown) with pretty short hair. He didn't look *anything* like her, or any of his litter mates. You're right that it would account for some of his traits, so it's definitely possible!

One of these days I want to run a wisdom panel on him, just to see what they come up with.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Whatever this is.





Whatever that is.




Whatever this might be.




Whatever these are.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

My Sydney is a muttly mutt! Guessed as a Tibetan Spaniel mixed with... who the heck knows. Always welcome guesses!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, I'm not seeing Boston. She looks quite a bit like some of the 'Border Jacks' I've seen, though.
> 
> Who knows.


 border jack is a common guess, I have my doubts purly because in all my days of dogsports and border jacks I've never heard of a dwarf one..


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

From top to bottom, Rottador, Cimmaron, and Catdog.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

sassafras said:


>


Can't do anything but smile and hold back a giggle looking at this picture.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

dagwall said:


> Can't do anything but smile and hold back a giggle looking at this picture.


Heheh, thanks. They are... really something together, that's for sure.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Mother was a confirmed maltese x miniature poodle. Father is unknown but is strongly believed to be at least part papillon.

Muddy puppy










Happy puppy










Curious puppy


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

Scamp- Poodle/Schnauzer mix.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko, most likely a pomeranian and chihuahua mix.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> the evil dog, Rusty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. He looks so much like Pete! I was also guessing JRT x Pom for my muttly mutt. Although his colouring is neither....

















My favorite head-tilt.








Sideshot. God, he looks *so sad*. Video evidence that I'm not as mean as his face in that picture suggests - the end of post bath crazies. Ignore my, um... sound effects.
http://youtu.be/qJM0Memd5Ko


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Whatever atlas is you need to clone him. Perfect size, smart, and beautiful? I want one!


----------



## ohrocy (Oct 28, 2010)

@CptJack — Those ears! Wow!

Indiana is a herding-mutt. German Shepherd and Border Collie, maybe?


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

My mutt Chloe today after a nice long bike ride and a fight with the water hose. Daddy was a blue heeler, mom was... a brown dog. That's all we got from the people we picked her up from. Free Craigslist puppy!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

When I adopted Buffy, they guessed her mom was a Boston x Pug mix. She wound up to be more than twice her mom's size, so dad was obviously bigger. Judging by her behavior and some physical characteristics, I believe he was an ACD mix.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Love all the pictures! Especially Abbylynn and Toby. So cute! Here's Pepper:

Boxer/Rottweiler





























I can never get pictures to load properly on here.


----------



## Rachyxo. (May 9, 2013)

This is Benji he is a Chihuahua x Pom


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Whatever atlas is you need to clone him. Perfect size, smart, and beautiful? I want one!


 Thanks =] He's pretty much perfect for us!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Mae the wonder mutt


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll chime in with another snuggly brindle mutt! 

Zoey...plott hound mix??






And Luke...half Lab half Golden.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll say it before, and I'll say it again... I can hardly believe how alike Zoey and Maisy look.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie (or Charlotte) but mostly Charlie.

The Pug x Boston Terrier x Monster.









































And here she is with my family's 13 year old Poodle thing. 
I believe he's Bichon/Poodle









It's impossible to get photos of him. He's terrified of cameras. And everything else.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

LoMD13 said:


>



Such beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have 3 mutts now . They're all rescue dog 

First , Tigger , 4 years old .. happy go lucky , hence his name , even when he's in trouble he wags his tail . He's very strange with food though , i have to put him in my pantry , and spread his food on the floor or put in toy , yet he would still not touching it . Have to keep reassuring him it's okay to eat it many many times . 

[URL=http://s536.photobucket.com/user/jaylivg/media/tiggerwoolly.jpg.html][/URL]

Second , Roo , he is 1 year old , only has 1 eye . His other eye was removed when he was 5 months old because it wasn't functioning anyway . Other than just having 1 eye , he acts silly , funny , he's a clown . And loves loves to mooch on my blanket . He loves running and being chased !!! LOL 

[URL=http://s536.photobucket.com/user/jaylivg/media/1goodeye.jpg.html][/URL]

Third , the newest addition , Kanga . She's very gentle and sweet , she is 2 years old , still on her way to her full ideal weight because she's very underweight .

[URL=http://s536.photobucket.com/user/jaylivg/media/kanga3.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

This is Shy, Chance's "brother." No clue what breed he is.. He was a stray pick up and no one came to claim him. I adopted him from our county pound.


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

This is Chance. He came from the county pound, too. He was adopted at 7 weeks old, an owner surrender at 5 weeks old. We adopted him 24 hours before he was due to be put down.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Preston is a maltese, toy poodle, pekinese mix thing and Paisley is a yorkie/shih tzu or lhasa mix


And Duke is a Lab/German shepherd-ish mix


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Muggsy: A known Golden Retriever x German Shepherd Dog mix. :










Kabota: I honestly don't know. Guesses have included Golden x border collie, border collie x beagle, husky x beagle, GR x BC x beagle.


----------

